# Shalamar interview



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey so I got an interview call from shalamar and I know it's gonna be on the 'MMI' format. But can anyone who has been interviewed at shalamar before explain how it goes and how to prepare for it and is it difficult? . Thank you so much


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I got a call too. What is your merit this year? I have heard there are different stations and you get 2 minutes to think about a problem and they're usually fun and not that difficult but idk much myself.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

wait wait what?? :!: you guys got a call??
how come i didnt get one? my aggregate is 87.5. does that mean i'm not selected? 

- - - Updated - - -

oh nvm i did get one now. btw is it important to bring a parent with us?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I got a call too. What is your merit this year? I have heard there are different stations and you get 2 minutes to think about a problem and they're usually fun and not that difficult but idk much myself.


My merit is 87.5% aswell! Well yeah I really hope they are easy! Inshallah we all do well.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> wait wait what??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think getting a call for the interview confirms your seat. I have the same aggregate!


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can anyone who's given the interview before please help?


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

I asked and the admissions officer said its going to a normal interview, nothing fancy.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Whaattt??? You guys got call??
Omfg i didnt. Have they called everyone selescted for the interview? My agg is 82.3


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Shady said:


> Whaattt??? You guys got call??
> Omfg i didnt. Have they called everyone selescted for the interview? My agg is 82.3


 I think they call everyone above a certain aggregate. Getting a call doesn't confirm ones seat.


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys, how long after your application submission did you get the interview call?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

VelaneDeBeaute said:


> Guys, how long after your application submission did you get the interview call?


Hey! I submitted my form on 5th October. I got a call 3 days ago.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, I'm applying on a foreign seat, so will be called aswell?? or is that for just local seats?
I'm soo nervous, I really want to get in


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Guys, I'm applying on a foreign seat, so will be called aswell?? or is that for just local seats?
> I'm soo nervous, I really want to get in


I think everyone has to give the interviews . What's your aggregate btw?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> I think everyone has to give the interviews . What's your aggregate btw?


My aggregate is something like 83%ish, but since I'm applying for foreign seat, I think it might be different merit for that
I'm not too sure to be honest. I submitted my form about 2 days ago. id say I haven't gotton it yet because I only just submitted it


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalamar conducts MMIs ( Multiple Mini Interviews ). You'll be given a variety of scenarios and problems to solve or discuss. Its really fun don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone has to give the interviews . What's your aggregate btw?
> ...


Yeah the merit is usually lower for the foreign seats. Have you applied for CMH on the foreign seat?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Yeah the merit is usually lower for the foreign seats. Have you applied for CMH on the foreign seat?


Nah I was about to but they require the SAT. I instead did the MCAT so that's why I'm applying to Shalamar.
Also ive heard from a friend who studies in CMH Lahore that the clinical exposure is way better in Shalamar then in CMH


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Foreign students will receive a call tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. The interview will take place on 7th or 8th. (For foreigners)


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Weed said:


> Foreign students will receive a call tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. The interview will take place on 7th or 8th. (For foreigners)


Seriously?? OMG!! that means that ill have to book the flight in a couple of days time if I get called!!
Btw what are they gonna ask in the interview?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

They're mostly gonna ask your opinion on stuff and it's nothing to be tense about. It's so much fun! I gave mine on the 1st and I'm applying on the foreign seat aswell so I'll probably have to give it again:neutral_face:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> They're mostly gonna ask your opinion on stuff and it's nothing to be tense about. It's so much fun! I gave mine on the 1st and I'm applying on the foreign seat aswell so I'll probably have to give it again:neutral_face:


it will be a trek though, having to fly on such small notice! and all the way from Ireland !! Oh well
Hope it goes well
Also what if you cant make it to the interview?? I mean what If I cant find tickets or if its not possible to come in such small notice? what then? ill get my dad to phone them if this does happen, but what will they do??


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > They're mostly gonna ask your opinion on stuff and it's nothing to be tense about. It's so much fun! I gave mine on the 1st and I'm applying on the foreign seat aswell so I'll probably have to give it again:neutral_face:
> ...


If you let them know that you can't get a flight so early they'll surely postpone your interview or something but you gotta hurry the merit list will be published on 11


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> If you let them know that you can't get a flight so early they'll surely postpone your interview or something but you gotta hurry the merit list will be published on 11


hmm nah im just asking cause I'm in Ireland and then flying over will be a trek
but I should be able to make it....hopefully


----------

